# Are these Daino Fry?



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

It's a long story, but I'll spare you. (If you really want to know, part of it is in the general forms stuck with another topic about white squiggily things).

I either have Cory fry, Short finned Dano Fry, or large parisites.

My best estimant is there are 40 of them. They are clear, no larger then the metal part on a thumb tack... ACtually, quite a bit smaller then that, probably 1/2 the diameter and 2/3 the length of the metal on a thumb tack. 

I have never bred anything before except for ghost shrimp and by what I've read of danios this is imposible. I do believe they are free swimming, if I know the meaning of the word (They don't hang upside down like ghost shrimp, and they move in ittle jumps). 

Here is part of the story
I had 3 danos & 1 cory in a 1g for about 2 days (don't scream, it was a temporary fix to a tank problem). I had just gotten them from the pet store. I didn't notice any eggs, but I wasn't looking. 1 day later I removed 1 danio and 1 cory, 2 days after that I removed the other 2 danios. Two days after that (5 days total) I saw these little critters in there and it's been about 2 days since and it doesn't look like they have changed much at all.

Like I said, I've never bred anything before. I've been feeding them on Hikari First Bites 3 X a day since I noticed them. 

Please let me know:
Do they sound like fry to you?
What kind of fry do they sound like?
What do I do with them -- how do I care for them?
Any other tips you have, I'm desperate.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Could very well be  
Keep the water clean, and I guess time will tell.
Keep us posted


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Alright, I did attempt to do a water change yesterday. The problem is it's in a 1g and I don't have any other tanks avalible currently. I accidently did about a 70% water change yesterday because I was so parinoid about not sucking up any fishies that I lost track of how much water I'd actually syphoned out. 1g of water goes by really quickly.
I did finally find a good picture of a danio fry and it does look like that is what I have.

I'm a bit worried though, it doesn't seem like they are eating? The ones towards the botom of the tank don't seem to be coming up to get food and the ones at the top don't seem to be going up to eat either. Is this typical? or do they generally wait on the food to come to them?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Such tiny fry should be eating microworms or something. I doubt they could take most powdered foods.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Siphoning such a small amount of water is easier if you use an airline hose to siphon with. You can attach it to some of the rigid tubing like what is in the UGF tube thingys and make like a little vacuum cleaner  You may already be doing this, but I thought I'd put it out there just in case! Also with tiny fry, I like to siphon into a white bucket/bowl so I can check to make sure I didnt suck up any fry before dumping it out. Some people prefer clear and shining a light through it to check for fry. Sometimes I may use a turkey baster to help clean up the bottom of the little tanks too.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm guessing I can get microworms at a petstore? I've never done this before and I don't want to starve the little guys. 
The turkey baster sounds like a great idea, so does the white bucket. I do check my buckets for any sign of movement but syphoning was crazy. 

Will these guys be ok in a 1g? Not like I have many other options but I'll have a 2g & another 1g freeing up in about a week.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Probably not on the MW unless you have a good petstore around. Your best bet might be contacting any breeders or clubs in your area. You could also do vinegar eels or baby brine shrimp. It might be easiest to get your hands on the bbs, but then you have to have the stuff to hatch them. I'd offer to mail you some MW but its approaching 100 here so Im not sure they would make it. Not sure where you are located?

Some betta breeders like to boil an egg and crush just the yolk and put it in a spray bottle of dechlorinated water and shake well. Then spray ONE small misting in the tank. It floats in the water column a fairish amount of time but it can make a mess of a tank quick. So if you do that, you are going to have to be very careful about your water quality. The same with Liquifry and water quality. With your container being so small... maybe you could use an eyedropper or syringe of some type to deliver just a small quantity of food.

If you have any live plants you might want to drop some in there. It will help with water quality and a lot of people feel their fish & fry will eat small organisms that live in the plant. It also will help keep the babies off the bottom of the tank as they will hang out on the plant instead. Java moss is great for this if you have some around.

Of course, if this ends up to be parasites... you are gonna feel a bit silly


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes, I will feel silly if it's parasites, but I'm pretty sure its fry. We bought liquifry because the store didn't have anything else. She told me about the water quality but I got a turkey baster too, will set up and clean the botom in a bit.

Anyway, I will move some of my live plants in there, no access to java moss though. It is a small tank so I'm sure I wont need to many plants. Will do my best. I hope at least a couple make it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They probably will. Danios are very easy to raise.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I really hope they do, this is kinda a neat expieriance. I don't know what I'm going to do with them if I end up with more than 4 or 5.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, we moved them today. From the 1g to the 5g. We counted 73 in all. Seems like the parents had some more while they were QT in my 5g. We counted 6 that made it over a week with 2 ghost shrimp in there, earlier with cories and 3 danos in there, with a power filter and without me feeding them.

Anyway, all is well, it took us about 4 hours to move them all over and do the water thing. We made sure they got acculmated to the water gently, installed a sponge filter and turned off the power filter.

Anyway, I got some pics but no clue if they turned out. Will see about posting them tomorrow. Thanks for everyone who helped on either of my posts.


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's some info that might help:

http://mike-edwardes.members.beeb.net/Drerio.html


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks, I went through and read it again. Thank goodness we got all of our babies moved to another tank. They were a bit cramped.


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

Danios eat their fry. You need to breed them with something like marbles for substrate or the eggs will be eaten. Marbles allow the eggs to disappear. Then the moderately planted tank to heavily planted tank is a must once they become free swimmers, otherwise they will be eaten. 
If these aren't the conditions, I'm inclined to say they aren't danios, but then again breding danios is about as easy as breeding mollies and it can happen without any help from us.
This comes from the voice of hands on experience. I've bred and raised easily 2,000 danio fry in the past 3 years. Mostly Pearl, Blue and Giant, not Zebras, though I plan to start raising some other non-Zebras this summer.
At such a young age, it's hard to say what they are, but let's hope it isn't some sort of parasite.


----------

